# Nouveau et neuf



## Tchoubi

Ciao a tutti,

Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come differenziare:

Installer une nouvelle plaque

e

Installer une plaque neuve

?

Est-ce que "Installare una nuova piastra" signifie forcément l'une ou l'autre solution ou est-ce une formulation ambiguë ?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Tchoubi.
Ma _neuf _non è sostantivo?


----------



## Tchoubi

Ciao Necsus!
In questo caso, "neuf" è aggettivo (mi sembra che sia raramente sostantivo), come "nouveau".


----------



## Necsus

Allora direi che serve necessariamente il contesto, perché in italiano si può dire sia "installare una nuova placca(?)" che "installare una placca(?) nuova".


----------



## Tchoubi

Quindi, unicamente dal punto di vista grammaticale, senza contesto, "installare una nuova piacca" o "installare una piacca nuova" sono uguale.
Ma come fare questa distinzione in italiano, tra "une nouvelle plaque" (sia une autre plaque che une plaque neuve) et "une plaque neuve"?


----------



## Necsus

Eh... se ho ben capito la domanda, come hai detto tu: "una pLacca nuova" e "un'altra pLacca".


----------



## tyb_ud

Ciao.
Beh .... solitamente, per orientarti, tieni presente che "neuf" vuol dire qualcosa di nuovo ma anche già conosciuto/noto/famigliare,  mentre "nouveau" rende meglio il concetto di inedito, di qualcosa che in precedenza non esisteva in assoluto, non c'era prima in un dato contesto, o non possedevo in senso lato. (ad es. la Nouvelle Vague)

Per esempio: se qualcuno pubblicasse un romanzo nuovo, cioè per la prima volta, lo definirò: un nuoveau roman.
Se mi procuro una copia nuova di un libro perché la precedente fosse rovinata dirò: "j'achète un livre neuf / cette copie est neuve".
oppure
Se un amico verniciasse la carrozzeria dell'auto in modo che sembri nuova dirò " Ta voiture semble neuve !" perché è sempre l'auto che c'era prima, non c'è nulla di diverso in quel contesto. Ma se l'amico, in precedenza,non possedeva quel tipo di auto dovrò dire: "Tu as une nouvelle voiture!"
Resta il fatto che, spesso, nella lingua parlata comune, i due, quando aggettivi, sono usati intercambiabilmente, soprattutto dagli stranieri.


----------



## Tchoubi

Ciao tyb_ud. Grazie per la spiegazione. 
In francese, la differenza la capisco... Per renderla in italiano è un'altra cosa 

 "Tu as une nouvelle voiture" sarebbe "hai una macchina nuova" ? (o "hai una nuova macchina"? Differenza ?)


----------



## tyb_ud

Ciao....  come sai bene : " hai una macchina nuova " oppure  "hai una nuova macchina" sono in italiano del tutto equivalenti. Se sposti l'aggettivo di posizione nella frase l'effetto è' mettere in evidenza il compl.oggetto  o il suo attributo. mNulla più.
E' in francese che c'è la differenza.
Comunque per tradurre neuf o nouvelle tutto dipende come sempre dal contesto e dal senso che vuole dargli l'autore: se il senso è riferito a qualcosa di "diverso dal solito" come dicevamo puoi tradurre con l'espressione italiana: " di nuovo tipo" se si adatta ad un oggetto o puoi dire "inedito" se si tratta di opere o concetti o modi di pensare e simili. Invece se si tratta di cose nuove nel senso di qualcosa che sostituisce ciò che già c'era prima basta usare l'aggettivo "nuovo" tout-court. 
Nel caso della frase particolare che citi si direbbe che è un pezzo che sostituisce qualcosa che prima c'era e si è guastato... quindi va bene usare "nuova" e basta... se invece si tratta di un modello differente dal precedente puoi usare ...una....di nuovo tipo!.
Spero di essre riuscito a spiegarmi... è più difficile a dirsi che a farsi.  In bocca al lupo ....( come lo diresti in francese a proposito??? PPP )


----------



## Tchoubi

GRAZIE 



> come sai bene : [...] Se sposti l'aggettivo di posizione nella frase l'effetto è' mettere in evidenza il compl.oggetto o il suo attributo. mNulla più.




Non ero cosi sicura...


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Je vois que tu as une nouvelle voiture.
Oui, elle est toute neuve.

a)Toute neuve, je suis le premier propriétaire, la voiture est juste sortie de l'usine.
b)Je vois que tu as une nouvelle voiture. Oui, deuxième main, mais pratiquement comme neuve.


----------



## nicduf

_Je vois que tu as une nouvelle voiture. _C'est une voiture qui n'est pas comme la précédente ce qui permet de la qualifier de "nouvelle", mais elle peut  être neuve ou pas.


----------



## Tchoubi

Merci, cette nuance ne me pose aucun problème en français. Ma question - que j'ai dû mal formuler - portait sur l'italien : je cherchais à rendre cette nuance en italien, à savoir si elle fonctionne de la même façon en italien.


----------



## JCSuperstar

tyb_ud said:


> Ciao.... come sai bene : " hai una macchina nuova " oppure "hai una nuova macchina" sono in italiano del tutto equivalenti. Se sposti l'aggettivo di posizione nella frase l'effetto è' mettere in evidenza il compl.oggetto o il suo attributo. mNulla più.


Non sono totalmente d'accordo. Ovviamente la sfumatura in italiano è molto più sottile, ma, per come suona la frase al mio orecchio, tendenzialmente:

"Ho una nuova macchina" ---> Ho preso un'ALTRA macchina (potrebbe pure essere di seconda mano)
"Ho una macchina nuova" ---> Ho preso una macchina appena prodotta.

Solo io la penso così?


----------

